# Linux File Server



## watts289 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, guys i have an old pc, that i am going to use as a linux file server, cause i have a laptop, and desktop so i want to share the files.

its specs are

celeron 400Mhz
96mb ram
30gb hard drive.

the server will only be used for like school work, like word docs, and powerpoints.

what would be the best os to go for the server?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 25, 2006)

How much do you know about linux? Fedora is supposed to be good.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2006)

If you don't know anything about Linux you could simply user NT4 or Windows 2000. 

If you really want Linux, I wouldn't know. Though Samba is nice to share with Windows machines.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 25, 2006)

Linux is just nice because it means your server is free AND legal


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Linux is just nice because it means your server is free AND legal



You can buy NT4 licenses for close to nothing. Workstation anyway, don't need NT4 server though.
If legal+free would be the motivation, there are tons of other OSs out there to do the job.


----------



## overcast (Oct 25, 2006)

Just use FreeNAS if you are only going to be serving files. You won't have to worry about all the other OS involved stuff. http://www.freenas.org built on FreeBSD.


----------

